# Another Model Tractor



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of interest here lately in model tractors. Well, here’s another one for you to take a look at.




















My friend, *Clem O’Jevich* – Proprietor of _Warrior Run Locomotive Works _– acquired this model from *Bob Hardesty* (from the Rochester, NY, area) whose string of period fire trucks mounted on flatcars is always a hit at ECLSTS every year.










The model had a shiney, factory-fresh battleship gray paint job (and a few missing and broken parts) on it, so Clem asked me if I thought I could do something with it to make it look a little more appropriate for his lumber mill scene on the layout. I said I’d try.









First, I did a little research and found out that it represented a relatively rare wartime (WWII) version of a Ford line of tractors started in 1939 called the Model 9N. Here’s one of the few pictures I could find of an original.









I found out something about the model, too, which is also considered to be somewhat rare among collectors. It’s a 1/16-scale diecast metal model of a 1942 Ford 2N Tractor by Ertl. It’s a bit big, but on an Fn3 layout it looks pretty good if you don’t park it next to a building or have correctly scaled figures near it.


















The Ford Ferguson Model 2N tractor was a variation of the famous '39-'41 Model 9N, introduced at the outset of World War II. By designating a new model, Ford was able to bypass wartime restrictions on price.









The 2N had some component changes due to wartime shortages. For instance, it had no headlights and the battery and alternator were replaced with a magneto and a hand-crank start.









Steel wheels became standard equipment as rubber was designated a "strategic materiel." With those staggered "spade lugs" on the rear wheels, I'll bet it was a pretty bumpy ride.









The 2N featured a Ferguson three-point mount system on the back that was a big improvement over previous ways to mount farm implements and other tools on tractors. Consequently, it was often referred to as a _Ford Ferguson_.









I’m certainly glad I was able to help out Clem a bit and have a little fun myself in doing so. I hope you all get some enjoyment in looking at the results, as well. As always, your questions and comments are welcome.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

It looks gorgeous Jack. Also, that track in the background on one of the pics. Can you show pics of more of it? That track looks superb and I'd like to see more. Any info on it would be great. 

-Will


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone wanting one of these tractors, here is a link to one listed on ebay. It's not cheap, but it there if you want it bad enough 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ERTL-Precision-...s?hash=item1c0397eff1&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 05/19/2009 6:21 PM
It looks gorgeous Jack. Also, that track in the background on one of the pics. Can you show pics of more of it? That track looks superb and I'd like to see more. Any info on it would be great. 

-Will


Will -


That shot was taken on Clem O'Jevich's (of _Warrior Run Locomotive Works_) Fn3 modular layout this last weekend at the Mid-Atlantic Narrow Gauge Guild's 26th Annual Module Meet at the Kimberton Fair Grounds in Kimberton, Chester County, Pennsylvania. The track is code 215 - some hand-laid and some Llagas Creek flex track.


I took a few more shots of the layout there and will be posting them later this week in the "*Large Scale Events*" forum. Until then, here's a "preview" showing some of Clem's trackwork: (notice the stub switches in the background.)












Stay tuned.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Great model Jack, 
Nice history and images as well. 
Thanks for sharing, 
Don


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

That is great stuff Jack, thanks a bunch for sharing and for the info. That trackwork really looks great! 

-Will


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That is a very nice model.

I had the real thing, a '46?, not sure anymore, as a secondary tractor.

To another person who commented on the lugged steel wheels: It was illegal in MO to drive one of those on a paved surface, ca 1954. Not to mention you'd lose your kidneys, at the rate of abt. one per mile.








Don't know if anyone cares, but to 'drive' one of those on even a hard gravel road, you had to do it standing up. And not in top gear. 

Les


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It's a beautifull vehicle! Very nice detail and realistic subtle weathering.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Faabulous, Jack. It's a real pleasure to see such wonderful work and the super quality of the images to display it.

Wonderful...


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Stan.


----------



## Russell G (Jun 7, 2009)

Real nice paint and weathering! What was the original purpose of such a nicely detailed model. Seems like it would be too expensive for a toy. Is it a model to promote sales? How old is it?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

These are superdetailed pieces made for farm toy collectors. Modern.... I'd guess sometime in the last 5-10 years?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Mik,


Couldn't have answered the question better myself...


----------

